# Matthews Drenalin



## ECO Hunter (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey how often does this bow need to be tuned? It is shooting great but just wondering.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*new string?*

it takes about 100 150 shots for string to streach. then tune. it should stay there if you got good string. when they get loud, there out of tune. or somthing is moving:shade:


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Ditto to what Mike said.
Once a bow is tuned correctly, and if you don't make any changes to it, then it should stay in tune until the string comes to the end of it's life span...then the bow will become loud and the peep will not hold it's roatation. :mg:


----------



## NJdroptine (Feb 17, 2010)

this might be a stupid question but what does tuning consist of?


----------

